

Is Video the New Software? - replicatorblog
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/26/is-video-the-new-software/

======
replicatorblog
This is an interesting thought applied to all content, not just video. Look at
Rovio. They are easily the most profitable/successful game company at least
when measured in terms of games to revenue. They leveraged a simple bit of
software into a sprawling product empire. Cheezburger inc is another great
example of this trend. Definitely not the new software, but also not something
to be ignored.

